# How do you protect your snowblower paint?



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

So when i purchased my Ariens a couple years back, I wanted to protect the paint as much as possible, so I wash and wax it before/after the season as well as during any warm breaks (+32F) if I'm in the mood. 

One area I noticed on my previous snowblower that rusted and peeled that I felt could be prevented is along the leading edges of the bucket. So, I installed some door edge guards and so far they're holding up pretty well. 

There are other painted areas on these machines that are subject to wear, so I'm curious, how do you protect your snowblower paint?


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

While the conditions are somewhat harsher than your car's paint, I treat them in a similar manner. Basic cleaning and then a sealant or one of the modern coatings as needed.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

You can't stop it permanently. Most machinery nowadays is powder coated. It rusts under the coating before it show signs (bubbles) of failure. I just plan on hitting the spots every year with the wire brush, naval jelly, primer and paint. It's like a house. Paint, paint some more, paint some more. MH


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Those door guards seem like a good idea. Looks like they are holding up well.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Ever hear of Linex? LINE-X Sprayon Bedliners, Protective Coatings, Truck Bed Coating, Floor Coating, Industrial Flooring
I'm wondering about having the inside of my chute coated. I'd want something smoother than what they used for the bed liner on my pick-up, but the coating wears like a pig's nose.  I'm thinking it would really protect the inside of the chute from the gravel chips that I've already got.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

that liner stuff is not slippery enough. to keep every thing moving. use that POR-15 HARDNOSE PAINT. POR-15.COM


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You can get yourself some plastic like a roll up sled or some stainless and make a liner.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

After each use I wash the blower and give it a good rising to get any possible salt and crap off of it. Each spring before tucking it away for the summer, I touch up and bad spots with either spray or touch up paint. I block up the back of the blower, pull the wheels and clean and wax everything. Little grease on the axles and do the oil and fuel


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

I just run a 40 year old blower with the original paint. I have no idea why the new ones rust and the old ones just develop a patina.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

I live in a rural area where they use no salt on the road 

I just spray the impeller, bucker and chute areas down with a water repellant spray like WD-40 or Blaster PB 50. I do it solely for rust prevention and not for aesthetics.


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

scipper77 said:


> I just run a 40 year old blower with the original paint. I have no idea why the new ones rust and the old ones just develop a patina.



My thoughts exactly!


----------

